# My prices per hour!



## downtoearth (Nov 12, 2011)

I plow one lot...time only, not per push, two hour min.

8' plow $90.00 per hour
salting $400. per ton
small loader $100 per hour

These good prices... located in Northern VA. DC area?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you get it.


----------



## downtoearth (Nov 12, 2011)

that is my current price... so I guess it is good?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Higher rates there because of less guys plowing.How long to plow this one lot?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

DC area? So like where all the politicians live?
If so I'd go a little higher.


----------



## downtoearth (Nov 12, 2011)

I hear you bossplow2010...

very tight shopping center lot of detail and every space counts... So I get very detailed... 
Guy across the street gets 80 an hour but he is the sub! So was wonder what the "property manager" is paying the "main guy" (people pay subs 80-90 an hour... signs on the road?)


----------

